# Arby's



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Arby's gigs vegetarians.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/arbys-trolls-vegetarians-with-support-hotline-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That probably isn't the best ad campaign to go with.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it's funny.....veggie eaters don't patronize Arby's anyway.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Exactly... Who're you going to offend?? Some bag of nutjobs who hate and despise your company anyway?? Screw 'em...

People take EVERYTHING *SO* friggin' seriously nowdays... there's no HUMOR left in anything... can't poke a little fun at ANYTHING anymore for FEAR of p!ssing off some fringe group or other that claims you're "violating their human rights" or something by poking fun at them for being nitwits or however they are...

Oh well... good for Arby's... people need to learn how to take a little frickin' criticism or have a little fun poked at them...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I think it's funny.....veggie eaters don't patronize Arby's anyway.
> 
> Regards, Mike


At first I thought it was a story about a possible vegetarian meal they were going to sell. And I was thinking Arby's is about the last place I would think would offer a vegetarian meal. Just remember most vegetarians are almost religious about it so they will try and drag Arby's through the mud. As a mostly vegetarian that used to love Arby's I don't care either way.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The vegans that are raising a royal stink, wanna guess how they vote?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> I think it's funny.....veggie eaters don't patronize Arby's anyway.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Exactly. They are not the clientelle of Arby's. Why should they be forced to be PC and pretend like they care about the vegetarian customer?

I like it.

I am still waiting for someone to advertise a quality vegetarian burger. A good beef burger topped with vegetables.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> The vegans that are raising a royal stink, wanna guess how they vote?


LIBTARD???


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought the response from Arby's was perfect......


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Ever notice how libs and animal rights clowns have no sense of humor? They can dish it out, but when it comes to taking it, well====


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

MMMMMMM Bacon! I give arby's credit. They know that vegetarians aren't their market and that the average meat eating fast food diner will find it funny.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I like vegetarians.

Cows are vegetarian.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

What I don't understand is, if they don't eat at Arby's, and don't approve of their menu, why are they bothering to keep track of Arby's advertisements? Seems to me they are miserable, unhappy people on the look-out for something to whine about. I mean it's not like their having that food shoved down their throat against their will. I just don't get this whole victim mentality thing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's the liberal mentality: attack what you don't have and either take it, or force them to change into what they do. Your existence as a meat eater is intolerable and unacceptable to them. Therefore, you must be shamed or forced into changing.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In my experience, it's always been easier for people to criticize others' lifestyle, choices, tastes, etc., than it is for them to live their own lives actively.

Usually, the louder they complain, the more vocal they are, the more upset they get, the happier they are in their own unhappiness!

Or, putting it another way, "I'm unhappy, so I don't want any one else to be happy!" ("Misery loves company"?).

Ralph


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

You are so right Ralph. It's the socialist way that we are headed for, it's our way or no way. A couple of days ago I read where they have made it almost twice as hard to hit powerball (as if it wasn't almost impossible now) so in their words "to spread the wealth so there are more lower winners than one big jackpot winner." Where did this idea come from, the New York lottery commission administers powerball.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Alternative life-stylers think their choice is absolutely right.

So right, everyone else should embrace their choice and if not embraced, attack the non-conformers.

So right, no-one may say anything contrary or face attack.

So right, that the world becomes humourless.

So right, opposition is not politically correct.

So right, they become Left?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Another thing I have experienced is that the louder someone shouts about how "right" they are, the more likely they are wrong!

Somehow, they think that being louder makes them righter! (My wife does this, so I have plenty of experience to draw on....but please don't tell her!).

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> In my experience, it's always been easier for people to criticize others' lifestyle, choices, tastes, etc., than it is for them to live their own lives actively.
> 
> Usually, the louder they complain, the more vocal they are, the more upset they get, the happier they are in their own unhappiness!
> 
> ...


And look at the Muslim way.... Kill the opposition.
Liberals, socialists and Muslims are the least tolerant.
Those who don't believe must be eliminated.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Another thing I have experienced is that the louder someone shouts about how "right" they are, the more likely they are wrong!
> 
> Somehow, they think that being louder makes them righter! (My wife does this, so I have plenty of experience to draw on....but please don't tell her!).
> 
> Ralph


Rest easy Ralph, Silence can be bought


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Coondle said:


> Rest easy Ralph, Silence can be bought


Even if I'm broke?

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I like the Arby Reuben sandwich a lot and the new Sugar cured bacon burger too. Pee on the vegans.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Even if I'm broke?
> 
> Ralph


Works on a 2 step process, just like the tax man.

1) Tell us how much you have got.

2) Send it in.

Oh well it sounded good until i remembered you are a hay farmer so will have to keep the silence and wait until you win lotto.

Kevin


----------

